# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ■■■کمککک(مشکل ندادن کد رهگبری سنجش موقع ثبت نام کنکور)

## m a h s a

سلااام
من همین امشب برای کنکور ثبت نام کردم
تا مرحله آخر و پیش رفتم و تایید رو زدم و صفحه رفت و نوشت خطایی رخ داد
خب الان رفتم که دوباره ثبت کنم نوشت این شماره سریال قبلا ثبت نام کرده
خب رفتم تو قسمت دریافت کد رهگیری و شماره پرونده درخواست دادم که بیاد باز اومد خطایی رخ داد

پ.ندوستان مشکل برطرف شد.از طرق سیستم پاسخگویی اقدام کنید همون لحظه کد رو میده

----------


## Chandler Bing

ریلکس باش 
 یه بار خارج شو از سنجش یه بار دیگه وارد شو ببین برات اومده یا نه؟

----------


## mohammad_7676

20 تومن ریختی گلو سنجش الان پیامم بهش بدی میگه 
پولت رو خوردم جوابشو متعقبا اعلام خواهم کردم
یه چند بار رفرش کن درست میشه. نشد هم که هیچی منم پارسال ایطوری شدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Masoume

فردا دوباره امتحان کن

----------


## w.p.w

دقیقا همین مشکل برای من پیش اومده همین چند دقیقه پیش

----------


## m.l.s

*سلام

منم دقیقا همین مشکل برام پیش اومد !

کنکور امشب ثبت نام کردن آخرش بهم شماره پرونده و کد رهگیری رو نداد

الآن هم درخواست دادم برای دریافت شماره پرونده و کد رهگیری نوشت خطایی رخ داده !!

بخدا از استرس دارم میمیرم لعنت به این سایت سنجش ...

کسی راه حلی سراغ داره ؟؟*

----------


## mohammad_7676

دوستان عزیز سایت شلوغه بزارید برای فردا تنها راه حلش اینه چند بار رفرش کنی یا کش مرورگرتو پاک کنی باز بری. شما الان حکم اینو دارین هم رفتین  ثبت نام کردین هم ثبت نام نکردین

----------


## w.p.w

حالا خودتونو نکشین از استرس 
چیزی نشده درست نشد یه توک پا میریم سنجش کاری نداره 
نگران نباشید  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Chandler Bing

اوه اوه چه خبره امسال
 چه مرگشه سنجش
 نگران نباشید درست میشه

 اصلا به کسی کد داده؟ یا فقط ما اینجوری ایم؟

----------


## m.l.s

> اوه اوه چه خبره امسال
>  چه مرگشه سنجش
>  نگران نباشید درست میشه
> 
>  اصلا به کسی کد داده؟ یا فقط ما اینجوری ایم؟


*به شما هم کد نداد ؟؟؟*

----------


## mohammad_7676

عیب نداره داداش بشین بخون برا 97  :Yahoo (4): 
نگران نباش درست میشه سنجش هیچیش رو روال نیست



> اوه اوه چه خبره امسال
>  چه مرگشه سنجش
>  نگران نباشید درست میشه
> 
>  اصلا به کسی کد داده؟ یا فقط ما اینجوری ایم؟

----------


## legendmat

سلام 

منم دقیقا مشکل استارترو دارم. فکر میکنم فردا مشکلو حلش میکنن.

مشکل  از خود سنجشه.

----------


## Chandler Bing

> *به شما هم کد نداد ؟؟؟*


 نه دقیقا  مثل وضعیت استارتر
 پارسال من زود ثبت نام کردم درست بود  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Masoume

چ همه زود رفتن برا ثبت نام.... شلوغه سایت.. اندکی، صبر

----------


## Chandler Bing

> عیب نداره داداش بشین بخون برا 97 
> نگران نباش درست میشه سنجش هیچیش رو روال نیست


 
 کلا ایران هیچیش رو روال نیست  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

منم همین مشکلو دارم.الآن اومدم تاپیک بزنم دیدم زدن
لعنت به سایت سنجش اعصابمونو بهم ریخت

----------


## Masoume

> کلا ایران هیچیش رو روال نیست



خارج خوش میگذشت؟ :Yahoo (4):  برگشتی چرا؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## roc

> منم همین مشکلو دارم.الآن اومدم تاپیک بزنم دیدم زدن
> لعنت به سایت سنجش اعصابمونو بهم ریخت


1000نفرمیریزن تومگه چقد گنجایش سرورشه

----------


## علی میر

آقا من دارم سکته میکنم 
نه کد داد نه شماره پرونده
توی سامانه پاسگویی هم میگه درخواست ثبت نامی با مشخصات شما ثبت نشده... :Y (638):  :Y (638):  :Y (638):

----------


## w.p.w

خانومااااا آقایون نگرانی نداره تازه روز اول ثبت نامه
فردارو صبر کنید درست نشد حمله میکنیم سنجش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## علی میر

> خانومااااا آقایون نگرانی نداره تازه روز اول ثبت نامه
> فردارو صبر کنید درست نشد حمله میکنیم سنجش


من قلبم با باتری ساعتی کار میکنه تحمل این همه استرسو ندارم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## w.p.w

حالا که این طور شد بیاین همین الان بریزیم دم خونه دکتر توکلیشوووون  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## علی میر

ظاهرا عزیزان سازمان سنجش سعی داشتن این کنکور امسال هیجان انگیز برگزار بشه #هیجان
 :Y (526):

----------


## Chandler Bing

آقا 20 تومن که انقدر ارزش نداره  :Yahoo (4): 
 برید بخوابید 
 فردا اگه درست نشده بود سازمان سنجشو زنگ کش کنید

----------


## علی میر

> آقا 20 تومن که انقدر ارزش نداره 
>  برید بخوابید 
>  فردا اگه درست نشده بود سازمان سنجشو زنگ کش کنید


 بجث پول نیست بحث اینه که من الان مدارک به دست نشستم پشت سیستم 
پنیک اتک بهم دست داده اصن

----------


## Mehran.Muhammad

آقا من هم تجربی هم زبان هم هنر ثبت نام کردم هیچ کدی هم نداده درخواست هم میدم میگه یافت نشد عجب بد بختیه😭😭😭

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> آقا 20 تومن که انقدر ارزش نداره 
>  برید بخوابید 
>  فردا اگه درست نشده بود سازمان سنجشو زنگ کش کنید


20 تومن به درک الآن معلوم نیست ثبت نام شدیم؟نشدیم؟
میترسم دوباره ثبت نام کنم بدتر بشه

----------


## masoud007

دوستان انگار قضیه از ما نیست از سنجشه منم این مشکلو پیدا کردم ناراحت بودم دیدم این مشکل واسه خیلیاس ریلکس شدم😆😆
بهتره تا فردا صبر کنیم ببینیم چ غلطی میکنن

----------


## علی میر

> 20 تومن به درک الآن معلوم نیست ثبت نام شدیم؟نشدیم؟
> میترسم دوباره ثبت نام کنم بدتر بشه


 تو دفترچه یه چیزایی در مورد این که دو بار ثبت نام تخلف محسوب میشه نوشته بود 
الان جرات هم نداریم دوباره ثبت نام کنیم

----------


## Mehran.Muhammad

آقا اصلااا کسی اینجا ثبت نام موفق داشته؟ اگر هست بگید

----------


## Chandler Bing

> 20 تومن به درک الآن معلوم نیست ثبت نام شدیم؟نشدیم؟
> میترسم دوباره ثبت نام کنم بدتر بشه





> بجث پول نیست بحث اینه که من الان مدارک به دست نشستم پشت سیستم 
> پنیک اتک بهم دست داده اصن


 میدونم 
 شوخی بود  :Yahoo (21):  
 چقدر استرس دارید

----------


## konkoorhani

بیاین همه اعتصاب کنیم کنکور ندیم.....

----------


## علی میر

ترسناک ترین جمله هفته:
خطایی رخ داد:///

----------


## roc

تا کد رهگیری نگیرید هیچ ثبت نامی در کار نیست

----------


## علی میر

> تا کد رهگیری نگیرید هیچ ثبت نامی در کار نیست


*خطايي رخ داده است*براي بازگشت به صفحه اول اينجا را کليک کنيد

----------


## -AMiN-

*من که گلو خودم و جر دادم حالا صبر کنین دو سه روز دیگه ثبت نام کنین 
کو گوش شنوا
احتمالا مشکلتونو یه جوری حل میکنن چون اگه نشه و با یه سریال دیگه ثبت نام کنی با توجه به ثبت نام مکرر متخلف شناخته میشین !!!*

----------


## Masoume

باو حل میشه..چرا الکی خودتونو ناراحت میکنید...
فردا دوباره امتحان کنید..

----------


## roc

> *خطايي رخ داده است*براي بازگشت به صفحه اول اينجا را کليک کنيد


خوب؟؟

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> تو دفترچه یه چیزایی در مورد این که دو بار ثبت نام تخلف محسوب میشه نوشته بود 
> الان جرات هم نداریم دوباره ثبت نام کنیم


دقیقا منم از همین میترسم

----------


## m.l.s

> آقا اصلااا کسی اینجا ثبت نام موفق داشته؟ اگر هست بگید


*راست میگه دوستان اگه کسی ثبت نام درست داشته امروز بگه ...

همه اینجوری شدن ؟؟*

----------


## ThinkeR

بنده میخواستم ساعت24دیشب اولین نفر ثبت نام کنم :Yahoo (4): ولی از اونجایی که مغزم خوب میکاره گفتم بزار زحمتشو بزارم پا کافینت :Yahoo (15): 
پست هاتونو که خوندم کلا نظرم عوض شد فعلا تاچندروزدیگه ثبت نام نمیکنم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Skyfalll

> سلااام
>  من همین امشب برای کنکور ثبت نام کردم
>  تا مرحله آخر و پیش رفتم و تایید رو زدم و صفحه رفت و نوشت خطایی رخ داد
>  خب الان رفتم که دوباره ثبت کنم نوشت این شماره سریال قبلا ثبت نام کرده
>  خب رفتم تو قسمت دریافت کد رهگیری و شماره پرونده درخواست دادم که بیاد باز اومد خطایی رخ داد
>  الاااان تکلیف چیست؟؟؟؟؟
>  اگر با همون اطلاعات باز ثبت نام کنیم مشکل میشه؟؟خطا میده باز؟؟


دقیقاً این مشکل برای من اتتفاق افتاد! منتها من وقتی برگشتم که از اول دوباره شروع کنم گفت که " با این کارت قبلا ثبت نام انجام گردیده است
شما مي توانيد از طريق اين لينک اطلاعات ثبت نام شده را مشاهده کنيد"
تو قسمت مشکلات و سوالات متداول برای این مسئله گفتند که؛

بعد یه قسمتی هست تو سایت "دريافت شماره پرونده و کدپيگيري" که اونجا وقتی عضو شدی و ثبت نام کردی(این ثبت نام جدا از ثبت نام آزمون سراسری هست) میتونی بری تو قسمت درخواست جدید>کنکور سراسری>96>دریافت شماره پرونده و کد رهگیری
اونجا که برید ازتون سریال ثبت نام رو میخواد و وقتی که قرارش بدی همون لحظه اتوماتیک سیستم اطلاعات مورد نظر رو بهم میده.
من اینکارو کردم ولی متاسفانه میگه که همچین پرونده ای موجود نیست!
حالا یه پیام گذاشتم برای کارشناساشون تا ببیینم چی میشه.
..........
واسه من جواب نداد ولی حالا شما این روش امتهان کنید شاید جواب بده به شما

----------


## علی میر

> دقیقاً این مشکل برای من اتتفاق افتاد! منتها من وقتی برگشتم که از اول دوباره شروع کنم گفت که " با این کارت قبلا ثبت نام انجام گردیده است
> شما مي توانيد از طريق اين لينک اطلاعات ثبت نام شده را مشاهده کنيد"
> تو قسمت مشکلات و سوالات متداول برای این مسئله گفتند که؛
> 
> بعد یه قسمتی هست تو سایت "دريافت شماره پرونده و کدپيگيري" که اونجا وقتی عضو شدی و ثبت نام کردی(این ثبت نام جدا از ثبت نام آزمون سراسری هست) میتونی بری تو قسمت درخواست جدید>کنکور سراسری>96>دریافت شماره پرونده و کد رهگیری
> اونجا که برید ازتون سریال ثبت نام رو میخواد و وقتی که قرارش بدی همون لحظه اتوماتیک سیستم اطلاعات مورد نظر رو بهم میده.
> من اینکارو کردم ولی متاسفانه میگه که همچین پرونده ای موجود نیست!
> حالا یه پیام گذاشتم برای کارشناساشون تا ببیینم چی میشه.
> ..........
> واسه من جواب نداد ولی حالا شما این روش امتهان کنید شاید جواب بده به شما


داداش گلم تست کردم جواب نداد
 :Yahoo (99):

----------


## m.l.s

> دقیقاً این مشکل برای من اتتفاق افتاد! منتها من وقتی برگشتم که از اول دوباره شروع کنم گفت که " با این کارت قبلا ثبت نام انجام گردیده است
> شما مي توانيد از طريق اين لينک اطلاعات ثبت نام شده را مشاهده کنيد"
> تو قسمت مشکلات و سوالات متداول برای این مسئله گفتند که؛
> 
> بعد یه قسمتی هست تو سایت "دريافت شماره پرونده و کدپيگيري" که اونجا وقتی عضو شدی و ثبت نام کردی(این ثبت نام جدا از ثبت نام آزمون سراسری هست) میتونی بری تو قسمت درخواست جدید>کنکور سراسری>96>دریافت شماره پرونده و کد رهگیری
> اونجا که برید ازتون سریال ثبت نام رو میخواد و وقتی که قرارش بدی همون لحظه اتوماتیک سیستم اطلاعات مورد نظر رو بهم میده.
> من اینکارو کردم ولی متاسفانه میگه که همچین پرونده ای موجود نیست!
> حالا یه پیام گذاشتم برای کارشناساشون تا ببیینم چی میشه.
> ..........
> واسه من جواب نداد ولی حالا شما این روش امتهان کنید شاید جواب بده به شما


*واسه ما هم همینطور شد و جواب نداد

امیدوارم فردا صبح درستش کنن

لعنت به سایتشون*

----------


## Masoume

نگران نباشید... سنجش ی فکری میکنه خودش...

شب همگی بخیر

----------


## علی میر

انشالله که صبر جواب بده good night :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (27):

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

توی سیستم پاسخگویی هم میگه خظایی رخ داد
خدا لعنتشون کنه

----------


## Skyfalll

آره ثبت نام کامل هم بودن بچه هایی که شدند(یکی از دوستان خودم) منتها از بد شانسی یا نمیدونم چی دقیقا ما تو اوج ترافیک سایت رفتیم برای ثبت نام! شاید اگه 10 دقیقه دیر تر اقدام میکردیم اینجوری نمیشد.
جدا از این تقصیر سنجش هم هست! مگه نگفت ساعت 17 اولش!!! اون موقع خیلی فرق میکرد جریانش با حالا

----------


## -AMiN-

*عجله کار شیطان است 
نیچه (ره)

اونایی که پست منو میبینین زودتر از 22 ثبت نام کار اشتباهیه !!!!
ایهاالناس*

----------


## m a h s a

من که میدونم خبری از کد نمیشه
میریم دوباره ثبت نام با یه کارت جدید
باز میگه خطایی رخ داد این اطلاعات قبلا ثبت شده

----------


## m a h s a

والا ما پارسالم زوود تند سریع نوشتیم
از این مشکل پشکلا نبود که

----------


## ThinkeR

به نظرم خودتون دیگه اطلاعات وارد نکنید درصورتی که کدنمیده.
وبرید کافینتی درواقع منظورم کسیه که تجربه داره و چندین نفر رو ثبت نام کرده تو سالهای اخیر و با ریزه کاری هاش آشناس.
من میترسم خودم ثبت نام کنم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## m.l.s

> *عجله کار شیطان است 
> نیچه (ره)
> 
> اونایی که پست منو میبینین زودتر از 22 ثبت نام کار اشتباهیه !!!!
> ایهاالناس*



*غلط میکنن لینک میذارن وقتی سایتشون آماده نیست ...*

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط m a h s a


من که میدونم خبری از کد نمیشه
میریم دوباره ثبت نام با یه کارت جدید
باز میگه خطایی رخ داد این اطلاعات قبلا ثبت شده


همچین چیزی نمیگه اما سنجش وقتی ببینه یه نفر چن بار ثبت نام کرده متخلف محسوبش میکنه و اجازه انتخاب رشته نمیده یا حتی ثبت نام*

----------


## علی میر

> من که میدونم خبری از کد نمیشه
> میریم دوباره ثبت نام با یه کارت جدید
> باز میگه خطایی رخ داد این اطلاعات قبلا ثبت شده


من میدونم ما همه میمیریم
 #سفرهای گالیور

----------


## m a h s a

> به نظرم خودتون دیگه اطلاعات وارد نکنید درصورتی که کدنمیده.
> وبرید کافینتی درواقع منظورم کسیه که تجربه داره و چندین نفر رو ثبت نام کرده تو سالهای اخیر و با ریزه کاری هاش آشناس.
> من میترسم خودم ثبت نام کنم


ما خودمون پر تجربه ایم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Masoume

> *غلط میکنن لینک میذارن وقتی سایتشون آماده نیست ...*


به اعصابت مستطیل باش خواهر :Yahoo (4):

----------


## m.l.s

> من که میدونم خبری از کد نمیشه
> میریم دوباره ثبت نام با یه کارت جدید
> باز میگه خطایی رخ داد این اطلاعات قبلا ثبت شده


*خدا نکنه ایشالا درست میشه خیلیا اینجوری شدن بد به دلت راه نده ...*

----------


## Skyfalll

> به نظرم خودتون دیگه اطلاعات وارد نکنید درصورتی که کدنمیده.
> وبرید کافینتی درواقع منظورم کسیه که تجربه داره و چندین نفر رو ثبت نام کرده تو سالهای اخیر و با ریزه کاری هاش آشناس.
> من میترسم خودم ثبت نام کنم


نه این مشکل فنی با کافی نت و اینا درست نمیشه

----------


## Masoume

> من میدونم ما همه میمیریم
>  #سفرهای گالیور



گالیور؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (13): 
دزدان دریایی کاراییب بود
من میدونم هم نداشت. فقط: ما میمیریم

----------


## m a h s a

در کل وقتی خیلیا این مشکل و دارن یعنی عیب از ما نیست و سنجشه و خودش مجبوره یه فکری کنه
نگران نباشید

----------


## علی میر

> گالیور؟؟؟؟
> دزدان دریایی کاراییب بود
> من میدونم هم نداشت. فقط: ما میمیریم


* کاراکتر گلام در سفرهای گالیور*

----------


## ThinkeR

> ما خودمون پر تجربه ایم


منظورم اون تجربه هایی که تو ذهنته نیست :Yahoo (15): 
منم میتونم برم ثبت نام کنم :Yahoo (21): ولی ترجیح میدم دراین موردها زحمت رو بندازم رو دوش دیگران.
امیدوارم باتجربه هات بتونی ثبت نامت رو باموفقیت بگذرونی خواهری^_^

----------


## Masoume

> * کاراکتر گلام در سفرهای گالیور*


اون این بود: من میدونم گالیور، ما موفق نمیشیم.. با ی صدای تو دماغی

----------


## Skyfalll

بخدااا اصلا اون پول برام مهم نیست ولی فک کردی سریال جدید میخرم؟ یعنی اگه این درست نشه یعنی اگه نشه آخ اگه بشه که نشه ترک تحصیل که نمیکنم هیچ، یه گزارش تمیز واسهBBC  تدوین میکنم که...رسواشون میکنم!آخه پول بچه کنکوری خوردن داره؟ حالا من که هیچی والا نداره بالله نداره اونم چی تجربـــی
هعــی پول ملتو میخورید میرید باش موشک میخرید چَپیه میبافید جاش شولوغ کن تحویل جامعه میدید

----------


## ThinkeR

> من میدونم ما همه میمیریم
>  #سفرهای گالیور


خدانکنه این چه حرفیه برادر بالاخره حل میشه مشکل که از شما نبوده مشکل از سنجشه خودشم باید حلش کنه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ThinkeR

> نه این مشکل فنی با کافی نت و اینا درست نمیشه


میدونم مشکل فنی باکافینت رفتن درست نمیشه ولی خب منظورم این بود که نکنه دوباره ثبت نام کنید چون مشکل ساز میشه.
اگه هم ندونستید مشکلتون چیه وتاچندروزدیگه هم مشکل ادامه داشت به یه فرد باتجربه مراجعه کنید.

----------


## علی میر

> خدانکنه این چه حرفیه برادر بالاخره حل میشه مشکل که از شما نبوده مشکل از سنجشه خودشم باید حلش کنه


قبول دارم مشکل سنجشه ولی تو همین انجمن تاپیک داشنیم واسه ی سال 94.ظاهرا همون موقع هم این مشکلات بوده. دیگه تکرار این خطاها واسه افزایش هیجان ثبت نام کنکوره

----------


## علی میر

عین بچه های خوب صبر میکنیم :Yahoo (1):  :Y (539):

----------


## pouriajr121

واسه منم کد نداد را شلوغش می کنین مشکل از خود سنجشه درست میشه

----------


## Skyfalll

فردا درست میشه

----------


## Skyfalll

ولی نباید عجله میکردیم. نه پارسال که روز آخر ثبت نام کردم نه امسال که اینطوری

----------


## Mehran.Muhammad

زنگ بزنید سنجش ببینید مرگشون چیه کلاهبردارا یه ملت رو گذاشتن سر کار آخر کار میگن خطایی رخ داده 😒😒😒😒😒

----------


## بهروز 20

سلام بچه ها مال منم موقع ثبت نام اینجوری شد بهم کد نداد الان سیستم پاسخگویی جواب نمیده چکار کنیم چرا درست نشده تا الان؟

----------


## mr.hossein99

*سلام من فک کردم مشکل منه و دوباره کارت خریدو و دوباره ثبت نام کردم 
متخلف حساب میشم  الان ؟  چی کنم زنگ بزنم بهشون بگم؟
چرا ابران اینجوریه ؟ |*

----------


## Mehran.Muhammad

> *سلام من فک کردم مشکل منه و دوباره کارت خریدو و دوباره ثبت نام کردم 
> متخلف حساب میشم  الان ؟  چی کنم زنگ بزنم بهشون بگم؟
> چرا ابران اینجوریه ؟ |*


خوب برای بار دوم موفق شدی؟؟

----------


## WickedSick

من گذاشتم پس فردا میرم واسه همینا
فعلا ری*ده بیچاره سایتش. سایتش قدیمیه ساپورت نمیکنه بدبخت  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mr.hossein99

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mehran.Muhammad


خوب برای بار دوم موفق شدی؟؟


نه هر دو بار زد خطایی رخ داده است 
و 40 تومن رفت تو پاچم*

----------


## Mehran.Muhammad

> *سلام من فک کردم مشکل منه و دوباره کارت خریدو و دوباره ثبت نام کردم 
> متخلف حساب میشم  الان ؟  چی کنم زنگ بزنم بهشون بگم؟
> چرا ابران اینجوریه ؟ |*





> *
> نه هر دو بار زد خطایی رخ داده است 
> و 40 تومن رفت تو پاچم*


من سه رشته ثبت نام کردم ۶۰ تومن دادم فعلا همه چی رو هواست

----------


## mr.hossein99

*من که الان دو بار ثبت نام کردم باید چی کنم ؟*

----------


## sdnrhsl78

> *من که الان دو بار ثبت نام کردم باید چی کنم ؟*


جا داره یادی کنیم از علی دایی  :Yahoo (21): 
عذر میخوام، ببخشید آخه کجای دنیا اینجوری کنکور ثبتنام میکنن!؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mr.hossein99

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sdnrhsl78


جا داره یادی کنیم از علی دایی 
عذر میخوام، ببخشید آخه کجای دنیا اینجوری کنکور ثبتنام میکنن!؟ 


چه جوری ؟  دو بار ؟ 
خب سایتش خرابه ...*

----------


## Mehran.Muhammad

> *سلام من فک کردم مشکل منه و دوباره کارت خریدو و دوباره ثبت نام کردم 
> متخلف حساب میشم  الان ؟  چی کنم زنگ بزنم بهشون بگم؟
> چرا ابران اینجوریه ؟ |*





> *
> نه هر دو بار زد خطایی رخ داده است 
> و 40 تومن رفت تو پاچم*





> جا داره یادی کنیم از علی دایی 
> عذر میخوام، ببخشید آخه کجای دنیا اینجوری کنکور ثبتنام میکنن!؟


والا افغانستان هم اینجوری نیست

----------


## sdnrhsl78

> *
> 
> چه جوری ؟  دو بار ؟ 
> خب سایتش خرابه ...*


تورو نمیگم داداش :Yahoo (21): 
همون سایتو میگم کجای دنیا اینجوریه... :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mr.hossein99

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sdnrhsl78


تورو نمیگم داداش
همون سایتو میگم کجای دنیا اینجوریه...


یه پشتیبانی پیام  دادم میگه مجددا تلاش کنید*

----------


## m.l.s

> *
> 
> یه پشتیبانی پیام  دادم میگه مجددا تلاش کنید*



*نمیدونم اینا وجدان ندارن ؟؟

خو بگو نادون نه میتونیم دوباره ثبت نام کنیم و نه سیستم مسخرتون شماره پرونده و کد رهگیری بهمون میده

کدوم قبرستونی بریم دوباره تلاش کنیم ؟؟؟*  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## maj333

سلام  به خدا همين جند دقيقه بيش برا من هم اين اتفاق افتاد  
من رفتم تو سيستم باسخكويي و عضو شدم با هزار بدبختي اخرش كد رو نداد  بعد  تو عمو مي بيام فرستادم نوشت كارشناسان دارن بررسي ميكنن    جيكار كنيم بجه ها   هي ميكه خطايي رخ داده است

----------


## m.l.s

> سلام  به خدا همين جند دقيقه بيش برا من هم اين اتفاق افتاد  
> من رفتم تو سيستم باسخكويي و عضو شدم با هزار بدبختي اخرش كد رو نداد  بعد  تو عمو مي بيام فرستادم نوشت كارشناسان دارن بررسي ميكنن    جيكار كنيم بجه ها   هي ميكه خطايي رخ داده است



*مشکل برا همه هست نگران نباش درستش میکنیم

از دیشب این مشکل هست هنوز کارمنداشون دارن صبحانه میخورن !!!*

----------


## jj_golpa

جدا از این اتفاقات چقدر از وقت ادم برای ثبت نام میره!

----------


## mr.hossein99

*من الان دو بار ثبت نام کردم  چی میخواد باشه ؟  ( فکر کردم مشکل فقط برای منه  )*

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

سه تا شماره تلفن هم دادن هر سه تاش مشغوله

----------


## Shahab0775

منم دوتا کارت خریدم  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## ithossein

اقا من اینو توی بهش سوالات متداول یافتم شاید بدرد بخوره



عنوان
*به دليل بروز مشكل موفق به دريافت كدپيگيري ثبت نام نشده ام؛ چگونه ان را بدست اورم؟*

پاسخ
در صورتي كه پس از ثبت نام در سامانه ثبت نام اینترنتی، شماره پرونده و کدرهگیری ثبت نام را دریافت نکرد ...
در صورتي كه پس از ثبت نام در سامانه ثبت نام اینترنتی، شماره پرونده و کدرهگیری ثبت نام را دریافت نکرده اید، در زمان ارسال درخواست جديد، پس از انتخاب آزمون و سال مربوطه، درخواست  با عنوان "دريافت شماره پرونده و کدرهگیری ثبت نام" را انتخاب كنيد تا فرم مربوطه براي شما نمايش داده شود.
در اين فرم شماره سریال ثبت نام خریداری شده را وارد كنيد و در صورت صحت و مطابقت شماره سریال و مشخصات فردي ثبت شده در سامانه پاسخگويي با اطلاعات مندرج در پايگاه داده ازمون، بلافاصله، شماره پرونده و کدرهگیری ثبت نام توسط سیستم در پاسخ به درخواست شما اعلام مي شود.
لازم به ذکر است که این فرم در بازه زمانی مهلت ثبت نام اینترنتی فعال می باشد.


عنوان
*به دليل بروز مشكل موفق به دريافت كدپيگيري ثبت نام نشده ام؛ چگونه ان را بدست اورم؟*

پاسخ
در صورتي كه پس از ثبت نام در سامانه ثبت نام اینترنتی، شماره پرونده و کدرهگیری ثبت نام را دریافت نکرد ...
در صورتي كه پس از ثبت نام در سامانه ثبت نام اینترنتی، شماره پرونده و کدرهگیری ثبت نام را دریافت نکرده اید، در زمان ارسال درخواست جديد، پس از انتخاب آزمون و سال مربوطه، درخواست  با عنوان "دريافت شماره پرونده و کدرهگیری ثبت نام" را انتخاب كنيد تا فرم مربوطه براي شما نمايش داده شود.
در اين فرم شماره سریال ثبت نام خریداری شده را وارد كنيد و در صورت صحت و مطابقت شماره سریال و مشخصات فردي ثبت شده در سامانه پاسخگويي با اطلاعات مندرج در پايگاه داده ازمون، بلافاصله، شماره پرونده و کدرهگیری ثبت نام توسط سیستم در پاسخ به درخواست شما اعلام مي شود.
لازم به ذکر است که این فرم در بازه زمانی مهلت ثبت نام اینترنتی فعال می باشد.



عنوان
*به دليل بروز مشكل موفق به دريافت كدپيگيري ثبت نام نشده ام؛ چگونه ان را بدست اورم؟*

پاسخ
در صورتي كه پس از ثبت نام در سامانه ثبت نام اینترنتی، شماره پرونده و کدرهگیری ثبت نام را دریافت نکرد ...
در صورتي كه پس از ثبت نام در سامانه ثبت نام اینترنتی، شماره پرونده و کدرهگیری ثبت نام را دریافت نکرده اید، در زمان ارسال درخواست جديد، پس از انتخاب آزمون و سال مربوطه، درخواست  با عنوان "دريافت شماره پرونده و کدرهگیری ثبت نام" را انتخاب كنيد تا فرم مربوطه براي شما نمايش داده شود.
در اين فرم شماره سریال ثبت نام خریداری شده را وارد كنيد و در صورت صحت و مطابقت شماره سریال و مشخصات فردي ثبت شده در سامانه پاسخگويي با اطلاعات مندرج در پايگاه داده ازمون، بلافاصله، شماره پرونده و کدرهگیری ثبت نام توسط سیستم در پاسخ به درخواست شما اعلام مي شود.
لازم به ذکر است که این فرم در بازه زمانی مهلت ثبت نام اینترنتی فعال می باشد.

----------


## m.l.s

> اقا من اینو توی بهش سوالات متداول یافتم شاید بدرد بخوره
> 
> 
> 
> عنوان
> *به دليل بروز مشكل موفق به دريافت كدپيگيري ثبت نام نشده ام؛ چگونه ان را بدست اورم؟*
> 
> پاسخ
> در صورتي كه پس از ثبت نام در سامانه ثبت نام اینترنتی، شماره پرونده و کدرهگیری ثبت نام را دریافت نکرد ...
> ...


*
مشخصات درسته ولی باز هم نمیده هیچی و خطا میده !!

از دیشب اینجوریه*

----------


## Mehran.Muhammad

هر سه تا شماره ای رو که دادن ۱۰۰ بار گرفتم مشغوله وگرنه چند تا فحش حسابی نثار ننه شون میکردم با این مسخره بازی ها

----------


## persian_sphinx

> اقا من اینو توی بهش سوالات متداول یافتم شاید بدرد بخوره
> 
> 
> عنوان
> *به دليل بروز مشكل موفق به دريافت كدپيگيري ثبت نام نشده ام؛ چگونه ان را بدست اورم؟*
> 
> پاسخ
> در صورتي كه پس از ثبت نام در سامانه ثبت نام اینترنتی، شماره پرونده و کدرهگیری ثبت نام را دریافت نکرد ...
> در صورتي كه پس از ثبت نام در سامانه ثبت نام اینترنتی، شماره پرونده و کدرهگیری ثبت نام را دریافت نکرده اید، در زمان ارسال درخواست جديد، پس از انتخاب آزمون و سال مربوطه، درخواست  با عنوان "دريافت شماره پرونده و کدرهگیری ثبت نام" را انتخاب كنيد تا فرم مربوطه براي شما نمايش داده شود.
> ...


سلام این پاسخ پیش فرض هست و در سیستم پاسخگویی هم در حال حاضر هر سوال و یا گزارش مشکلی ارسال بشه همین پاسخ پیش فرض براش ارسال میشه ! ولی مساله اینجاست که به صورت کلی سیستم سازمان مشکل داشته و مرحله نهایی دریافت کد رهگیری مشکل داره *و تا زمانی که به این مرحله وارد نشدیم کد رهگیری نگرفتیم ثبت نام انجام نشده و کد رهگیری و پرونده ای وجود نداره که سیستم پاسخگویی به صورت اتوماتیک کد رو اعلام کنه

*در کل تا زمان رفع مشکل سایت باید صبر کرد که البته به نظرم جای نگرانی نیست از این مسائل و مشکلات قبلا هم به تکرار برای سایت سنجش موقع ثبت نام و اعلام نتایج ها پیش اومده 
انشالله که سریعتر رسیدگی بشه و مشکل رفع بشه

----------


## ithossein

خب اینا که عرضع  ندا رن    یه سایت درست کنن بدون مشکل  غلط می کنن که اینترنتی ثبت نام می کنن

----------


## jj_golpa

دوستان یه سوال：طبق عکس زیر من که الان دانش اموز پیش دانشگاهیم و متولد سال 78 باید کد 5 رو بزنم یا کد7؟

----------


## ampd

دوستان منم دقیقا همین مشکل رو دارم چیکار کنیم اخه؟؟؟
تازه واسه من کد دیپلمم هم خودشون اشتباه زده بودن.ای خدااا

----------


## m.l.s

> هر سه تا شماره ای رو که دادن ۱۰۰ بار گرفتم مشغوله وگرنه چند تا فحش حسابی نثار ننه شون میکردم با این مسخره بازی ها


*این رو هم زنگ زدی ؟؟ 021 - 42163*

----------


## ithossein

> دوستان یه سوال：طبق عکس زیر من که الان دانش اموز پیش دانشگاهیم و متولد سال 78 باید کد 5 رو بزنم یا کد7؟


5روبایدبزنی

----------


## Mehran.Muhammad

اره بابا اینم نمی گیره

----------


## ampd

خدا لعنتشون کنه.کم استرس داشتیم اینم این وسط ....باز حداقل یه خرده اروم شدم که فقط من این مشکلو ندارم!!

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

هر کسی با موفقیت ثبت نام کرده بیاد بگه
گند زده به اعصابمون بهونه داده دستمون که درس نخونیم

----------


## mr.hossein99

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rouhollahbnd


هر کسی با موفقیت ثبت نام کرده بیاد بگه
گند زده به اعصابمون بهونه داده دستمون که درس نخونیم


حداقل از ده تا از دوستام  اشنا و.. پرسیدم همه این مشکل رو داشتن*

----------


## persian_sphinx

> خب اینا که عرضع  ندا رن    یه سایت درست کنن بدون مشکل  غلط می کنن که اینترنتی ثبت نام می کنن


والله چه عرض کنم قاعدتا و اصولا و منطقی این هست که قبل از قرار گرفتن لینک روی سایت و بارگذاری سیستم چک بشه تا حداقل اینقدر باعث نگرانی دواطلب ها مخصوصا کسانی که با این اتفاقات عادی سازمان آشنایی قبلی ندارن نشه !
البته فکر میکنم تاخیر زمانی هم به خاطر همین مشکلات بوده چون قرار بود دفترچه از دوشنبه بیاد و سه شنبه شروع باشه که با تاخیر زیاد اون زمان ثبت نام باز شد....

به هر حال به نظرم تا الان با توجه به حجم درخواستهای ارسال شده در سیستم پاسخگویی احتمالا خودشون متوجه مشکل شدن و به زودی درست میشه نیازه به اعصاب خردی بیشتر نیست و زنگ زدن نیست !

----------


## jj_golpa

دوستان کاش حداقل قبل از این که ثبت نام میکردید یه تاپیک میزدید مشورت میگرفتید که به این مشکلات برنخورین..همیشه باید حداقل 3-4 روز صبر کنید سیستمشون استیبل بشه بعد ثبت نام! شما همون ساعات اولیه اقدام کردید!

----------


## aidaa

> konkurfa.com/post/2864
> 
> konkurfa.com/Forum/Post/205
> 
> دو تا اموزش بالا هست کارتو راه میندازه
> کار منو که راه انداخت


اینا که مال کد سوابق تحصیلیه 
مشکل ما کد پیگیری ثبت نام کنکور و شماره پروندس

----------


## aidaa

بعد از این ک سایت درست شد میتونیم با همین شماره سریال دوباره ثبت نام کنیم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## persian_sphinx

> بعد از این ک سایت درست شد میتونیم با همین شماره سریال دوباره ثبت نام کنیم ؟؟؟؟


سلام بله قاعدتا که باید بتونین وقتی با شماره سریال قبلی ثبت نامی در سیستم سنجش ثبت نشده !

----------


## The.Best.Name

منم همین مشکل برام پیش اومده ... کسی تونسته مشکلشو حل کنه ؟ میترسم یه سریال دیگه بخرم و بعدا بگه دوبار ثبت نام کردی و متخلفی ....

----------


## persian_sphinx

> منم همین مشکل برام پیش اومده ... کسی تونسته مشکلشو حل کنه ؟ میترسم یه سریال دیگه بخرم و بعدا بگه دوبار ثبت نام کردی و متخلفی ....


سلام 
تا زمانی که کد رهگیری دریافت نکردین ثبت نام انجام نشده ! برای اینکه خیالتون راحت بشه در سیستم پاسخگویی هم چک کنید ولی سیستم مشکل داره و برای تعداد زیادی ( به نظر هر کسی برای ثبت نام اقدام کرده مشکل داشته ) کد رهگیری و ثبت نام انجام نشده 

از شماره درخواست هایی که ثبت میشه میتونیم تخمین بزنیم  که مشکلات کد رهگیری برای خیلی از افراد پیش اومده

----------


## banafsheh

*دوسِتان
اصلا استرس نداشته باشید من پارسال زود ثبت نام کردم، انجام شد؛امسال نشد
سایت جماعت در ایران اینطوره!!!
مثلاً سایت سرشماری، فروش بلیت جشنواره فجر، سنجش و ...
پس وقتی مشکل یکی دو نفر نیست مطمئن باشید درستش می کنن.*

----------


## mr.hossein99

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط banafsheh


دوسِتان
اصلا استرس نداشته باشید من پارسال زود ثبت نام کردم، انجام شد؛امسال نشد
سایت جماعت در ایران اینطوره!!!
مثلاً سایت سرشماری، فروش بلیت جشنواره فجر، سنجش و ...
پس وقتی مشکل یکی دو نفر نیست مطمئن باشید درستش می کنن.


من حواسم نیود  با دو تا سریال ثبت نام  کردم
راهی هست برای اینکه متخلف نشم ؟ 
یا اصلا ثبت نام تا الان انجام نشده؟ چون کد پرونده اینا هم نداد*

----------


## banafsheh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mr.hossein99




من حواسم نیود  با دو تا سریال ثبت نام  کردم
راهی هست برای اینکه متخلف نشم ؟ 
یا اصلا ثبت نام تا الان انجام نشده؟ چون کد پرونده اینا هم نداد


فکر کنم باز هم به خاطر مشکلات متخلف نباشید.*

----------


## mr.hossein99

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط banafsheh




فکر کنم باز هم به خاطر مشکلات متخلف نباشید.


الکی الکی کنکور پرید*

----------


## banafsheh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mr.hossein99




الکی الکی کنکور پرید 


فوقش 97 هست نشد 98 حالا حالا وقت داریم*

----------


## mr.hossein99

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط banafsheh




فوقش 97 هست نشد 98 حالا حالا وقت داریم


چه ریلکس .*

----------


## persian_sphinx

> *
> 
> من حواسم نیود  با دو تا سریال ثبت نام  کردم
> راهی هست برای اینکه متخلف نشم ؟ 
> یا اصلا ثبت نام تا الان انجام نشده؟ چون کد پرونده اینا هم نداد*


سلام دوست خوبم متخلف برای چی !؟ خودتون که میفرمائید کد رهگیری دریافت نکردین وارد اون صفحه نشدین پس ثبت نامی انجام ندادین  , و به گفته بقیه کسانی هم که ثبت نام میکنن مشکل داشته 
بالای صفحه ثبت نام همین مساله ذکر شده ولی برای اینکه خیالتون راحت بشه توی سیستم پاسخگویی عضو بشین با مشخصات واقعی و ... و چک کنین

این وسط تنها مساله ای که داشتین این هست که با خرید کارت اضافه 20 -25 هزارتومان اضافه پرداخت کردین میتونین وقتی خیالتون از ثبت نام راحت شد بدینش به یکی از دوستانتون که کارت نخریده


 و

----------


## The.Best.Name

> سلام دوست خوبم متخلف برای چی !؟ خودتون که میفرمائید کد رهگیری دریافت نکردین وارد اون صفحه نشدین پس ثبت نامی انجام ندادین  , و به گفته بقیه کسانی هم که ثبت نام میکنن مشکل داشته 
> بالای صفحه ثبت نام همین مساله ذکر شده ولی برای اینکه خیالتون راحت بشه توی سیستم پاسخگویی عضو بشین با مشخصات واقعی و ... و چک کنین
> 
> این وسط تنها مساله ای که داشتین این هست که با خرید کارت اضافه 20 -25 هزارتومان اضافه پرداخت کردین میتونین وقتی خیالتون از ثبت نام راحت شد بدینش به یکی از دوستانتون که کارت نخریده
> 
> 
>  و



خب--درسته--کدرهگیری--دریافت--نکردم--ولی--میخوام--با--همین--سریال--دوباره--ثبت--نام--کنم--میگه--بااین--سریال--ثبت--نام--انجام--شده--است

----------


## mr.hossein99

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط persian_sphinx


سلام دوست خوبم متخلف برای چی !؟ خودتون که میفرمائید کد رهگیری دریافت نکردین وارد اون صفحه نشدین پس ثبت نامی انجام ندادین  , و به گفته بقیه کسانی هم که ثبت نام میکنن مشکل داشته 
بالای صفحه ثبت نام همین مساله ذکر شده ولی برای اینکه خیالتون راحت بشه توی سیستم پاسخگویی عضو بشین با مشخصات واقعی و ... و چک کنین

این وسط تنها مساله ای که داشتین این هست که با خرید کارت اضافه 20 -25 هزارتومان اضافه پرداخت کردین میتونین وقتی خیالتون از ثبت نام راحت شد بدینش به یکی از دوستانتون که کارت نخریده


 وفایل پیوست 67477



خیلی ممنون . خودم هم حدس زدم چون کد پرونده نداده بود ثبت نام کامل نشده.
فقط یه مشکل هست اینه که با اون شماره سریال میزنی میگه ثبت نام انجام شده در صوتی وارد اون صفحه نشدم و نوشت خطا رخ داده است .*

----------


## persian_sphinx

> *
> 
> 
> خیلی ممنون . خودم هم حدس زدم چون کد پرونده نداده بود ثبت نام کامل نشده.
> فقط یه مشکل هست اینه که با اون شماره سریال میزنی میگه ثبت نام انجام شده در صوتی وارد اون صفحه نشدم و نوشت خطا رخ داده است .*





> خب--درسته--کدرهگیری--دریافت--نکردم--ولی--میخوام--با--همین--سریال--دوباره--ثبت--نام--کنم--میگه--بااین--سریال--ثبت--نام--انجام--شده--است


این دقیقا همان مشکلی هست که برای خیلی از افراد پیش اومده ! ایراد از سیستم هست انشالله با رفع مشکل کارت اعتباری شما هم درست میشه , میتونین همین کارت رو توی سیستم پاسخگویی چک کنین احتمال قوی مثل باقی افراد با مشکل مشابه ثبت نامی انجام نشده

----------


## mr.hossein99

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط persian_sphinx


این دقیقا همان مشکلی هست که برای خیلی از افراد پیش اومده ! ایراد از سیستم هست انشالله با رفع مشکل کارت اعتباری شما هم درست میشه , میتونین همین کارت رو توی سیستم پاسخگویی چک کنین احتمال قوی مثل باقی افراد با مشکل مشابه ثبت نامی انجام نشده


کلا برای همه افراد مشکل همینه . حداقل ده تا از دوستام هم همین مشکل من رو دارن*

----------


## Goodbye forever

الان تست کنین ببینین بخش ویرایشش درست شده ؟ چون سایتش باز شد (قبلش در حالت تعمیر بود) :

ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال 1396

----------


## m.l.s

> الان تست کنین ببینین درست شده ؟ چون سایتش باز شد :
> 
> ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال 1396



*از اول هم سایت باز بود ولی سیستمشون داغونه

اعصاب همه رو خورد کرده

خدا ازشون نگذره ...*

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> الان تست کنین ببینین درست شده ؟ چون سایتش باز شد (قبلش در حالت تعمیر بود) :
> 
> ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال 1396


من که دیگه عجله نمیکنم میذارم یکی دو روز دیگه
هر کی تونست ثبت نام کنه بیاد اعلام حضور کنه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Goodbye forever

برای این کار راه حل گذاشتن! شما باید با اطلاعات واقعیتون در بخش پاسخگویی (ورود به سیستم پاسخگویی واقع در سمت چپ سایت) عضو بشین و درخواست کد کنید :




عنوان
*به دليل بروز مشكل موفق به دريافت كدپيگيري ثبت نام نشده ام؛ چگونه ان را بدست اورم؟*

پاسخ
در صورتي كه پس از ثبت نام در سامانه ثبت نام اینترنتی، شماره پرونده و کدرهگیری ثبت نام را دریافت نکرد ...
در صورتي كه پس از ثبت نام در سامانه ثبت نام اینترنتی، شماره پرونده و  کدرهگیری ثبت نام را دریافت نکرده اید، در زمان ارسال درخواست جديد، پس از  انتخاب آزمون و سال مربوطه، درخواست  با عنوان "دريافت شماره پرونده و  کدرهگیری ثبت نام" را انتخاب كنيد تا فرم مربوطه براي شما نمايش داده شود.
در اين فرم شماره سریال ثبت نام خریداری شده را وارد كنيد و در صورت صحت و  مطابقت شماره سریال و مشخصات فردي ثبت شده در سامانه پاسخگويي با اطلاعات  مندرج در پايگاه داده ازمون، بلافاصله، شماره پرونده و کدرهگیری ثبت نام  توسط سیستم در پاسخ به درخواست شما اعلام مي شود.
لازم به ذکر است که این فرم در بازه زمانی مهلت ثبت نام اینترنتی فعال می باشد.



عنوان
*به دليل بروز مشكل موفق به دريافت كدپيگيري ثبت نام نشده ام؛ چگونه ان را بدست اورم؟*

پاسخ
در صورتي كه پس از ثبت نام در سامانه ثبت نام اینترنتی، شماره پرونده و کدرهگیری ثبت نام را دریافت نکرد ...
در صورتي كه پس از ثبت نام در سامانه ثبت نام اینترنتی، شماره پرونده و  کدرهگیری ثبت نام را دریافت نکرده اید، در زمان ارسال درخواست جديد، پس از  انتخاب آزمون و سال مربوطه، درخواست  با عنوان "دريافت شماره پرونده و  کدرهگیری ثبت نام" را انتخاب كنيد تا فرم مربوطه براي شما نمايش داده شود.
در اين فرم شماره سریال ثبت نام خریداری شده را وارد كنيد و در صورت صحت و  مطابقت شماره سریال و مشخصات فردي ثبت شده در سامانه پاسخگويي با اطلاعات  مندرج در پايگاه داده ازمون، بلافاصله، شماره پرونده و کدرهگیری ثبت نام  توسط سیستم در پاسخ به درخواست شما اعلام مي شود.
لازم به ذکر است که این فرم در بازه زمانی مهلت ثبت نام اینترنتی فعال می باشد.




عنوان
*به دليل بروز مشكل موفق به دريافت كدپيگيري ثبت نام نشده ام؛ چگونه ان را بدست اورم؟*

پاسخ
در صورتي كه پس از ثبت نام در سامانه ثبت نام اینترنتی، شماره پرونده و کدرهگیری ثبت نام را دریافت نکرد ...
در صورتي كه پس از ثبت نام در سامانه ثبت نام اینترنتی، شماره پرونده و  کدرهگیری ثبت نام را دریافت نکرده اید، در زمان ارسال درخواست جديد، پس از  انتخاب آزمون و سال مربوطه، درخواست  با عنوان "دريافت شماره پرونده و  کدرهگیری ثبت نام" را انتخاب كنيد تا فرم مربوطه براي شما نمايش داده شود.
در اين فرم شماره سریال ثبت نام خریداری شده را وارد كنيد و در صورت صحت و  مطابقت شماره سریال و مشخصات فردي ثبت شده در سامانه پاسخگويي با اطلاعات  مندرج در پايگاه داده ازمون، بلافاصله، شماره پرونده و کدرهگیری ثبت نام  توسط سیستم در پاسخ به درخواست شما اعلام مي شود.
لازم به ذکر است که این فرم در بازه زمانی مهلت ثبت نام اینترنتی فعال می باشد.

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*هنوزم درست نشده؟*

----------


## Mehran.Muhammad

دوستان اگر کسی به نتیجه ای رسید بقیه رو هم همینجا در جریان بزاره از دیروز تا الان سرکاریم

----------


## Chandler Bing

زنگ زدم بهشون بعد از نیم ساعت تو صف انتظار بودن گفت که ما اطلاع میدیم که درستش کنند و فقط مشکل شما نیست خیلیا زنگ میزنن همینو میگن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Adept

دوستان همگی از قسمت سیستم پرسش و پاسخ قسمت عمومی درخواست بدین ! >>>قسمت ناتوانی در ثبت نام !

----------


## Shahab0775

من حضوری رفتم الان شماره پرونده و پیگیری گرفتم 
دوتا کارتم گرفته بودم یعنی دوتا ثبت نام کرده بودم جفتش داد گفت اگه جفتش یکی باشه مشکلی نداره میتونی حذف کنی
براهرکی زده خطا رویداده ثبت شده ثبت نامش

----------


## Goodbye forever

> *اینم مشکل دارشت از دیشب !
> 
> پست اول رو بخون*


میدونم دیشب خراب بود اما میگن الان درست کردن ، من خودم ندیدم و عضو نیستم اما راهش فقط همینه (سیستم پاسخگویی) (تا اطلاعاتتون رو بهتون بازگردانی کنند)

----------


## m.l.s

> من حضوری رفتم الان شماره پرونده و پیگیری گرفتم 
> دوتا کارتم گرفته بودم یعنی دوتا ثبت نام کرده بودم جفتش داد گفت اگه جفتش یکی باشه مشکلی نداره میتونی حذف کنی
> براهرکی زده خطا رویداده ثبت شده ثبت نامش


*
حضوری کجا رفتی؟؟
*

----------


## pouriajr121

حضوری کجا رفتی؟ من مشهدم یعنی باید بیام تهران؟؟؟

----------


## persian_sphinx

*مثل اینکه مشکل تا حدودی رفع شده !
دوستانی که قبلا ثبت نام کردن از طریق سیستم پاسخگویی اقدام کنن کد رهگیری ثبت نام قبلی رو اعلام میکنه به صورت اتوماتیک  ( تا الان اعلام نمیکرد )*

----------


## Goodbye forever

> حضوری کجا رفتی؟ من مشهدم یعنی باید بیام تهران؟؟؟


واسه 20 تومن ؟  :Yahoo (4): 

شما از بخش پاسخگویی سنجش مشکلتون رو مطرح کنین امیدوارم که مشکلتون حل بشه (اول باید عضو بشین) (با اطلاعات واقعیتون ، چون اگه الکی بزنین جواب نمیدن و حذف حساب میکنن)

----------


## persian_sphinx

> *مثل اینکه مشکل تا حدودی رفع شده !
> دوستانی که قبلا ثبت نام کردن از طریق سیستم پاسخگویی اقدام کنن کد رهگیری ثبت نام قبلی رو اعلام میکنه به صورت اتوماتیک  ( تا الان اعلام نمیکرد )*


بعد از دریافت کد رهگیری دوباره وارد سایت سنجش بشین و قسمت مشاهده اطلاعات رو دوباره چک کنین

----------


## Chandler Bing

کد منو داد
برید امتحان کنید یه بار دیگه

----------


## Adept

تبریک ! سیستم درست شد ! برین چک کنین ! من گرفتم بالاخره !

----------


## Goodbye forever

منم گفتم که درستش کردن ...  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## m.l.s

*خداروشکر درست شد ...*

----------


## Mehran.Muhammad

آقا درست شد منم گرفتم برید بگیرید شما هم .

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط pouriajr121


حضوری کجا رفتی؟ من مشهدم یعنی باید بیام تهران؟؟؟


*

----------


## ggmu76

من دیشب کامل ثبت نام کردم ولی یه اشتباهی کردم نشد پرینت بگیرم,شماره پرونده و رهگیریم هیچ شد.
سایتش عضو شدم که با شماره سریال بازیابی کنم و خطا میده میگه با مشخصات شما چیزی یافت نشد.از یه طرف هم میخوام از اول ثبت نام کنم میگه با این شماره سریال قبلا ثبت نام شده. الان تکلیف چیه؟ 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------


## mr.hossein99

*مشکل حل شد.
اون دسته از دوستانی که چند بار  ثبت نام کردن فقط اولی قبول شده بقیه رو قبول نکردن !*

----------


## Goodbye forever

> من دیشب کامل ثبت نام کردم ولی یه اشتباهی کردم نشد پرینت بگیرم,شماره پرونده و رهگیریم هیچ شد.
> سایتش عضو شدم که با شماره سریال بازیابی کنم و خطا میده میگه با مشخصات شما چیزی یافت نشد.از یه طرف هم میخوام از اول ثبت نام کنم میگه با این شماره سریال قبلا ثبت نام شده. الان تکلیف چیه؟ 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


وقتی سیستم پاسخگویی رو درست کردن ازشون درخواست کنین ، موفق باشین

----------


## Chandler Bing

فایل پیوست 67479

 اینم شاهکار سنجش  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mr.hossein99

*من دیشب دو بار ثبت نام کردم به دلیل مشکلات سایت الان دو تا کد پرونده داد 
چی کار کنم ؟*

----------


## ggmu76

> وقتی سیستم پاسخگویی رو درست کردن ازشون درخواست کنین ، موفق باشین


مرسی داداش, همین الان حل شد مثه اینکه سیستم رو درست کردن.

----------


## ampd

کد رهگیری و شماره پرونده رو از سیستم پاسخگویی گرفتم ولی وارد که کردم دوباره از اونجایی اومد که باید عکس رو اپلود میکردیم...چیکار کنم الان؟دوباره باید اطلاعات رو وارد کنم یعنی؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

> کد رهگیری و شماره پرونده رو از سیستم پاسخگویی گرفتم ولی وارد که کردم دوباره از اونجایی اومد که باید عکس رو اپلود میکردیم...چیکار کنم الان؟دوباره باید اطلاعات رو وارد کنم یعنی؟


برای همه اونجوریه ! اگه عکس قبلا وارد کردین لزومی نداره و قاعدتا باید عکستون رو همونجا بهتون نشون بده ...

----------


## ampd

دوستان برای من کد دیپلم رو اشتباه زدن در صورتیکه نمره هایی که قبلش تایید کردم همه مال ریاضی بود و دیپلمم ریاضی بوده ...ولی کد دیپلمم رو زده ۱۱ چیکار کنم؟؟؟نمیشه هم اصلاحش کرد

----------


## ampd

بله ممنون...فقط مشکلم کد دیپلممه...پارسال چنین مشکلی نداشتم اخه

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

درست شد
ولی همچنان خاک بر سرت سنجش

----------


## jj_golpa

دوستان برای پرینت باید بعد از ثبت نام بلافاصله اقدام کنیم  یا میتونیم سیو کنیم بعدا پرینت بگیریم؟

----------


## Chandler Bing

> دوستان برای پرینت باید بعد از ثبت نام بلافاصله اقدام کنیم  یا میتونیم سیو کنیم بعدا پرینت بگیریم؟


 پرینت به درد نمیخوره 
 برای این میگه پرینت کنید که اطلاعات رو داشته باشید محض احتیاط
 اگه فایلشو رو کامپیوترت نگه داری لازم نیست

----------


## banafsheh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mr.hossein99



چه ریلکس .


دیدین بهتون گفتم استرس نداشته باشید
من خودم رفتم یه فیلم دانلود کردم دیدم، کد رهگیری هم دادن*

----------


## ampd

دوستان من کد دیپلمم رو اشتباه زده بودن...ولی تایید که کردم و کد رهگیری داد عنوان دیپلمم هم درست شده بود...مشکلی نیست یعنی دیگه؟

----------


## mr.hossein99

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط banafsheh




دیدین بهتون گفتم استرس نداشته باشید
من خودم رفتم یه فیلم دانلود کردم دیدم، کد رهگیری هم دادن



من دو بار ثبت نام کردم دو تا کد رهگیری دادن . الان نمیدونم چی باید کنم*

----------


## Adept

> *
> 
> 
> من دو بار ثبت نام کردم دو تا کد رهگیری دادن . الان نمیدونم چی باید کنم*


به  سنجش  اطلاع بده سیستم پاسخ گویی

----------


## banafsheh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mr.hossein99





من دو بار ثبت نام کردم دو تا کد رهگیری دادن . الان نمیدونم چی باید کنم 


اینجا مشکلتون رو مطرح کنید
*

----------


## mr.hossein99

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Adept


به  سنجش  اطلاع بده سیستم پاسخ گویی







 نوشته اصلی توسط banafsheh




اینجا مشکلتون رو مطرح کنید




امکانش هست حل بشه ؟*

----------


## banafsheh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mr.hossein99







امکانش هست حل بشه ؟ 


ان شاءاالله حل میشه.*

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

سلام دوستان ببخشید من الان حواسم نبود این بخش داوطلبان  که به معارف دین غیر اسلام جواب میدن  رو که شامل گزینه های هیچ کدام و کلیمی و زرتشتی و اینا رو زدم هیچکدام


 :Yahoo (68): 


الان چیکار کنم این رو بردارم؟ هرچی هم رفرش میکنم بازم همینه :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Petrichor

*من فک میکنم یه این روش جدیده برای کم کردن تعداد داوطلبان تحربی خخخ : 
ممانعت از ثبت نام !*

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> سلام دوستان ببخشید من الان حواسم نبود این بخش داوطلبان  که به معارف دین غیر اسلام جواب میدن  رو که شامل گزینه های هیچ کدام و کلیمی و زرتشتی و اینا رو زدم هیچکدام
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الان چیکار کنم این رو بردارم؟ هرچی هم رفرش میکنم بازم همینه


خب هیچکدام باید بزنی دیگه :/

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> خب هیچکدام باید بزنی دیگه :/


عزیزه من خودش گفته درصورتی که اقلیت مذهبی هستی یکی رو انتخاب کن اسلام اقلیت مذهبی هست؟ :Yahoo (117): 
هیچ کدام یعنی نه کلیمی هستی نه زرتشتی نه مسیحی :Yahoo (68): 

هرچی هم رفرش میکنم که این گزینه پر نشده باشه بازم پر شده ویرایش هم میزنم بازم هست :Yahoo (68):

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mr.hossein99







امکانش هست حل بشه ؟ 


حتما حتما حتما پی گیری کن حتی اگه مشکلتون و اینترنتی حل نکردن پاشو برو سنجش تهران 
اگه درست نشه مشکلت متخلف میشی و اجازه انتخاب رشته یا حتی شرکت در کنکور بهت داده نمیشه*

----------


## amirhossein.a

> عزیزه من خودش گفته درصورتی که اقلیت مذهبی هستی یکی رو انتخاب کن اسلام اقلیت مذهبی هست؟
> هیچ کدام یعنی نه کلیمی هستی نه زرتشتی نه مسیحی
> 
> هرچی هم رفرش میکنم که این گزینه پر نشده باشه بازم پر شده ویرایش هم میزنم بازم هست


ما اصلا داخل ایران اقلیت مذهبی مجاز دیگه ای نداریم که بتونن ثبت نام کنن، باید همون هیچکدام رو بزنی ، من الانم هیچکدام رو زدم، 3 سال پیش هم که کنکور ثبت نام کرده بودم هیچ کدام رو زده بودم ، مشکلی پیش نیومد ، درستش همینه

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> ما اصلا داخل ایران اقلیت مذهبی مجاز دیگه ای نداریم که بتونن ثبت نام کنن، باید همون هیچکدام رو بزنی ، من الانم هیچکدام رو زدم، 3 سال پیش هم که کنکور ثبت نام کرده بودم هیچ کدام رو زده بودم ، مشکلی پیش نیومد ، درستش همینه


داداش
مطمعنی باید هیچکدام رو بزنم؟ نرم سر جلسه کنکور یه سوال بدن اصن ندونم چی به چیه؟ :Yahoo (68): 

آخه خودشم نوشته چنانچه به سوالات معارف غیر اسلام پاسخ میدهند :Yahoo (110): (یعنی اصن من هیشکدوم این گزینه ها رو نباید پر میکردم حتی هیچکدامش رو)

----------


## علی میر

دوستان گلم 
مشکل رفع شد هم اکنون ثبت نام کردم
کد پیگیری و شماره پرونده توسط سامانه پاسخگو تحویل گرفتم 
در پناه حق :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## amirhossein.a

> داداش
> مطمعنی باید هیچکدام رو بزنم؟ نرم سر جلسه کنکور یه سوال بدن اصن ندونم چی به چیه؟
> 
> آخه خودشم نوشته چنانچه به سوالات معارف غیر اسلام پاسخ میدهند(یعنی اصن من هیشکدوم این گزینه ها رو نباید پر میکردم حتی هیچکدامش رو)


ببین اصلا تو خود دفترچه بند 25 اقلیت مذهبی ، هیچکدام نداره فقط همین 3 تاس اگه جزء این سه تا نباشی باید هیچ کدام رو بزنی، واضحه
اصلا اگه اون فیلد رو خالی بذاری اجازه ی تکمیل ثبت نام رو بهت نمی ده ، ارور می ده که فیلد 25 رو پر کنید

----------


## ممد رستمی

سلام من ورودی 93 روزانه مکانیک بودم 3 ماه پیش رفتم فرم انصراف دانشگاهو تکمیل کردم و بهشون دادم 
و گفتن اگه کنکور 96 روزانه قبول بشی نیاز به پرداخت هزینه انصراف نیست و خودمون مدارکت رو واس دانشگاه جدیدت میفرستیم ولی اگه روزانه قبول نشی باید هزینه تحصیل رایگانتو بپردازی . الان صفحه 44 یه فرم داره که باید کل هزینه تحصیلمو بپردازم و دانشگاهم امضاش کنه و همینطور سازمان امور دانشجویان وگفته اگه این فرم رو تکمیل نکنم متخلف محسوب می شم
واقعا نمی دونم چیکار کنم من که به زور نمیتونم به دانشگاه بگم ازم پول بگیرید 
خود مسئولان دانشگاه میگن کنکورتو بده اگه روزانه قبول بشی مدارکتو می فرستیم
لطفا کسی اطلاعی داره راهنمایی کنه

----------


## m a h s a

دوستااااان  مشکل بر طرف شد
منم الان گرفتم

----------


## ithossein

اقا من ثبت نام کردم   همه چیز  به خوبی و خوشی پیش رفت  به لطف خدا :Y (648):

----------


## ithossein

> *سلام به همه
> 
> مشکل ثبت نام بنده نیز حل شد.
> 
> سنجش کد رهگیری و شماره پرونده رو برام sms کرد.
> 
> یه سوال:
> 
> یکی از دوستان بنده کنکور 95 اولین کنکورش بود. توی فرم ثبت نام تیک گزینه شرکت در آزمون سراسری 95 رو زده.ولی توی فرم نهایی نوشته 94:
> ...


برای منم همینطوریه  احتمالا مشکل داره سیستمشون

----------


## Skyfalll

1 ساعت پیش از طریق سامانه پیام کوتاه شماره پرنده و... ارسال شد.
و من ا...توفیق :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط senator93


سلام به همه

مشکل ثبت نام بنده نیز حل شد.

سنجش کد رهگیری و شماره پرونده رو برام sms کرد.

یه سوال:

یکی از دوستان بنده کنکور 95 اولین کنکورش بود. توی فرم ثبت نام تیک گزینه شرکت در آزمون سراسری 95 رو زده.ولی توی فرم نهایی نوشته 94:

در آزمون سراسری سال 1394(سال گذشته) ثبت نام نموده ام.

فکر کنم مشکل از سایت سنجش هست.


نه مشکل از  سنجشه..*

----------


## Air France Line

سلام به همگی - خواهشا یه نفر بگه که کد دانش آموزی سال سوم با کد دانش آموزی پیش دانشگاهی فرق میکنه یا نه ؟؟؟

----------


## Mehran.Muhammad

نه فرقی نداره

----------


## Air France Line

سپاس فراوان

----------


## fardin78

> سپاس فراوان


  عزیز فرق میکنه. برای ما شیرازی ها کد پیش دانشگاهی همون کد ملیمونه. بقیه جاها رو نمیدونم. کارنامه ترم اولت رو نگا کن ببین خب

----------


## ThinkeR

خدا رو شکر که مشکل اکثریت حل شده^_^منم چندروز دیگه ثبت نام میکنم :Y (565):

----------


## amin1441

ملت دو سوال دارم! 1- دیشب وقتی میخواستم ثبت نام کنم تاریخ تولدم رو دو رقم سمت راست سالش که 77 باشه رو تو ی کادری نوشته بود که نمیشد دستکاری کرد ولی آخر ثبت نام که تموم شد صفحه ای که میاد برا پرینت تو اون الان تاریخ تولد رو زده 13/04/06 !!! قسمت 77 رو نزده الان برا این مشکلی پیش میاد؟! باید درستش کنم؟
2- تو 25امین فیلد نوشته بود داوطلبان اقليت هاي مذهبي چنانچه به سؤالات معارف غير اسلام پاسخ ميدهند، بايستي يكي از اديان مورد نظر را انتخاب نمايند. اونچا چندتا بود من گزینه "هیچکدام" رو زدم الان تکلیفم چیه؟!  منظورم اینه که تو دفترچه ای که میدن سوالای دین و زندگی نداره؟! تعلیمات ادیان رو ندن بهمون؟؟؟

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

برای ما هم کد پیش دانشگاهی با سوم فرق داره دوست عزیز در رقم شماره آخر...فک کنم شهر به شهرفرق داشته باشه شما از هم کلاسی یا هم مدرسه ای هات بپرس...موفق باشی

----------


## mr.hossein99

*کسی کارت اعتباری رایگان برای ثبت نام خواست بگه یکی دارم !*

----------


## mr.hossein99

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fardin78


عزیز فرق میکنه. برای ما شیرازی ها کد پیش دانشگاهی همون کد ملیمونه. بقیه جاها رو نمیدونم. کارنامه ترم اولت رو نگا کن ببین خب


دقیقا .کد دانش اموزی پایه یک عدده و برای پیش کد ملی هست*

----------


## amin1441

> برای ما هم کد پیش دانشگاهی با سوم فرق داره دوست عزیز در رقم شماره آخر...فک کنم شهر به شهرفرق داشته باشه شما از هم کلاسی یا هم مدرسه ای هات بپرس...موفق باشی


من که کد پیش دانشگاهی رو نگفتم تاریخ تولد رو گفتم اونو که میدونم فرق داره. کسی نبود جواب بده؟!!!

----------


## ThinkeR

> من که کد پیش دانشگاهی رو نگفتم تاریخ تولد رو گفتم اونو که میدونم فرق داره. کسی نبود جواب بده؟!!!


خب تاریخ تولدت صحیح نیست دیگه.
منم واسه کارنامه گرفتن1376که میزدم فقط13نوشته میشد یعنی دو رقم اولی که مینویسی بعد اون فقط 76میزنم.
شماهم برو درستش کن.

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> ملت دو سوال دارم! 1- دیشب وقتی میخواستم ثبت نام کنم تاریخ تولدم رو دو رقم سمت راست سالش که 77 باشه رو تو ی کادری نوشته بود که نمیشد دستکاری کرد ولی آخر ثبت نام که تموم شد صفحه ای که میاد برا پرینت تو اون الان تاریخ تولد رو زده 13/04/06 !!! قسمت 77 رو نزده الان برا این مشکلی پیش میاد؟! باید درستش کنم؟
> 2- تو 25امین فیلد نوشته بود داوطلبان اقليت هاي مذهبي چنانچه به سؤالات معارف غير اسلام پاسخ ميدهند، بايستي يكي از اديان مورد نظر را انتخاب نمايند. اونچا چندتا بود من گزینه "هیچکدام" رو زدم الان تکلیفم چیه؟!  منظورم اینه که تو دفترچه ای که میدن سوالای دین و زندگی نداره؟! تعلیمات ادیان رو ندن بهمون؟؟؟


   سلام پیر مرد  :Yahoo (4): 
1.خب 13 رو نباید میزدی فقط 77 رو باید بزنی الآن برو ویرایش کن
2.خب هیچکدام رو باید بزنی دیگه. منم پارسال هیچکدام رو زدم

----------


## hamedsarabi77

کیا این مشکلو دارن وقتی میخوان ویرایش اطلاعات بزنن اینو میاره ؟

----------


## amin1441

> خب تاریخ تولدت صحیح نیست دیگه.
> منم واسه کارنامه گرفتن1376که میزدم فقط13نوشته میشد یعنی دو رقم اولی که مینویسی بعد اون فقط 76میزنم.
> شماهم برو درستش کن.


مشکل از سایت سنجش بود خودش درست شده. حالا این چی "دروس و نمرات سوابق پیش دانشگاهی صحیح است؟ خیر"  این رو چکار کنم؟ هنوز 4 تا امتحان نهایی 96 رو که ندادیم چی باید میزدم؟

----------


## ThinkeR

> مشکل از سایت سنجش بود خودش درست شده. حالا این چی "دروس و نمرات سوابق پیش دانشگاهی صحیح است؟ خیر"  این رو چکار کنم؟ هنوز 4 تا امتحان نهایی 96 رو که ندادیم چی باید میزدم؟


کدسوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی رو از مدرست میگیری و وارد میکنی.خود سازمان سنجش بعد امتحانا اونارو وارد میکنه.درواقع بااستفاده از کدسوابق پیشت به نمراتت دسترسی پیدا میکنه.واسه معدل هم که باید سال سوم و کل دیپلم و ترم1پیش رو وارد کنی.من خودم پارسال چون عیرحضوری گرفتم معدل ترم1پیش رو هیچی نزدم!خودسنجش باکدسوابق تحصیلی پیشم امتحانات نهایی خردادم رو تاثیر داده بود.

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> کیا این مشکلو دارن وقتی میخوان ویرایش اطلاعات بزنن اینو میاره ؟ ������


بازهم خطایی رخ داده است؟!!! خخخخ
سایت سنجش چه علاقه ای داره به این جمله!
من امروز ظهر ویرایش کردم مشکلی نداشت

----------


## ozeiry

> کیا این مشکلو دارن وقتی میخوان ویرایش اطلاعات بزنن اینو میاره ؟ ������
> 
> فایل پیوست 67505


منم همین طور چه ویرایش اطلاعات وچه مشاهده و پرینت.

----------


## ozeiry

راستی دوستان یه چیز دیگه برای کد نظام وظیفه تو دفترچه 12 تا داره اما تو سایت سنجش 14 تا چی کار کنم؟

----------

